# Wiring size for HLCD



## rxbuzz (May 7, 2011)

Hi all. I am finally about to start my install into my toyota Hiace. What I need to know is;

Wiring size for

H/U to 3sixty high level inputs - 10 feet max

HLCD to amp - 10 feet max

6.5 mids to amp - 12 feet max


Last install I went overkill and it was a pain in the ass to run the wire's cause they were so big. I have to run all the wire's up over my head and down thru the A pillar, otherwise I end up having to run them under the floor mat and I dont really have room to do it nice.

Also running all 3 pairs of wire's together would this cause interferance of any type? 

And last question, how carried away should I get on dynamatting the doors? The last doors I done I had dynamat on nearly every surface possible, is this overkill? I had about 2.5 sheets per door.

Cheers, Ash


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.bcae1.com/wire.htm


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Over your head and down the Apillars?? 

Does your cars not have rocker/kick panel trim?

That's where ALL of my wires have been going for the past 15+yrs or so... 

Buy wire with more wire than insulation and you shouldn't have a problem... 

16awg is fine for your app..


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

the HLCD for sure wont need more than 16ga. 5-10 watts is ussualy more than enough for those.


----------



## rxbuzz (May 7, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Over your head and down the Apillars??
> 
> Does your cars not have rocker/kick panel trim?
> 
> ...


As its a van the rocker trim is only about 1 inch wide and does not give me any room to run the 3 pair of wires. Up over inside the A pillar is a bit of a ***** but its the cleanest way to do it. Silocone spray + mig wire to pull it thru are my friends when doing this!

I have just bought a 300 ft roll of 14awg so I will be using this for the mids, I think the next size down that I can get locally is 18awg. I'll use that between the head unit and the 3 sixty and use the 14 for the HLCD just cause I have it already.

Any thoughts on the dynamat?


----------

